# Protektorenjacke für Frauen



## Blenni (27. Februar 2016)

Ich schreibe mal die Erfahrungen bei der Suche nach einer Protektorenjacke für meine Frau. Sie ist 160cm groß somit ist es nicht ganz so leicht ein passendes Jacket zu finden da die ja hauptsächlich für Männer geschnitten sind. Frauen sind nunmal schmaler in der Schulter und kürzer im Rücken, die Brust macht das Problem dann perfekt.
Das erste Jacket welches sie nun seit drei Jahren trägt ist ein ixs Assault in Gr. XS. Mittlerweile sind die Verstellbänder an den Armen ausgeleiert und nach einer Abfahrt schlabbern die so rum ohne Nutzen. Der Rücken war ganz OK und nur manchmal stößt der Helm an den Rückenschutz an.
Das neue Jacket sollte am besten etwas mit Schaum sein damit es besser am Körber anliegt und auch mit Ärmeln damit die Schultern geschützt sind.
Leatt 3DF Airfit Lite Gr.S/M: Ist viel zu weit und schlabbert.
Leatt 3DF AirFit Gr. S/M: Der Rücken ist zu lang und der Halsausschnitt zu weit. Schulterpolster hängen zu tief und Arme sind zu lang.
Evoc Protector Jacket Gr.S: Der Rücken ist zu lang und der EVA-Schaum nicht sehr flexibel so das er im Nackenbereich absteht. Schulterpolster sitzen zu tief.
BLISS ARG Vertical LD: Passform ganz OK aber die Protektoren sind recht dünn und keinen Schutz für die Brust.
Held Kendo Jacket Woman S: Der Motorradausrüster bietet ein Damenmodell an. Brust und Rücken (3DO) sitzen super aber die Schulterpolster etwas weit hinten und Ellenbogen zu tief.

Geworden ist es ein POC VPD 2.0 in Gr.S welches wir für 280 Euronen erstanden haben. Die VPD-Polster schmiegen sich gut an und der 7/8-Ärmel hat einen Verstellriemen und ist auch nicht zu lang.
Hier ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Februar 2016)

Interessanter Faden, gebe auch mal meine Erfahrung weiter:
Habe die Alpinestars Bionic Tech Protektorenjacke bei meiner Größe von 167 cm in Größe S gewählt.
Noch das Vor-(vor)jahresmodell mit geteilter Brustplatte und Reißverschluß mittig.
Da diese Jacke aus dem MX bzw. Endurosport kommt ist der Rückenprotektor nicht so lang.
Darüberhinaus kann man die obere Rückenplatte für ein Neckbrace wegnehmen.
Die Ellbogenprotektoren lassen sich mit einem Reissverschluß (der tatsächlich beim Fahren nie aufgeht ) abtrennen.

Die Jacke habe ich gewählt, da ich eine fürs Motorrad und fürs DH-Bike mit 3D-Schaum plus Hartschale haben wollte (seitlich sind es nur Schaumprotektoren, aber viele Jacken haben seitlich garnichts), welche nicht so warm ist!
Mir sind so Dinge wie kein Stoff unter den Achselhöhlen wichtig, damit die Jacke nicht so schnell nach Schweiß müffelt.
Für meine Bedürfnisse ist die Jacke perfekt, man spürt sie kaum und der Stoff ist luftdurchläßig, sehr wertig und angenehm zu tragen.
Für DH-Touren mit "auch wieder hochstrampeln" habe ich noch dieses leichte TLD Protektorenhemd als Ergänzung.

Habe leider gerade keine so sachlich hilfreichen Bilder wie Blenni 
Drum ein OT-Bild mit Motor aber der Alpinestarsjacke, tausche das Bild aus wenn ich ein geeignetes auf dem Rad habe.







Habe auch Bilder auf dem MtB bergab mit der Jacke gefunden aber immer ein Hemd darüber angehabt
und dann auch noch weit weg - auch sehr hilfreich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschuliaenna (29. Februar 2016)

Meine Erfahrungen:
Ich habe diverse Modelle anprobiert: IXS, Leatt, Bliss, POC... Vor einigen Jahren war die IXS die einzige Jacke, die mir überhaupt gepasst hatte. Damals hatte ich aber auch nur 48kg bei 1,67m. Dann habe ich eine Ortema Jacke gebraucht gefunden, die mir mit mittlerweile 55kg super passt. Die Polster an Armen und Schultern passen sich mit Körperwärme an und auch der Rückenprotektor sitzt gut. Der rutscht allerdings bei den Abfahrten immer etwas nach oben. Das Problem hatte ich aber bei allen anderen Jacken auch. Vor jeder Abfahrt korrigiere ich den Sitz und merke es dann unterwegs nicht wirklich...


----------



## BeScary (11. März 2016)

Hi,
ich bin 1.60 und recht zierlich. Ich habe mir die IXS Cleaver Protektoren Jacke gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden. Da kann man alles individuell anpassen und wenn man mag die Ellenbogen-Protektoren weg lassen. Die Schulter kann man auch individuell anpassen. Sieht zwar, wenn ich sie anhabe recht mächtig aus, aber ich fühle mich sicher.


----------



## Drahteseli (4. April 2017)

Ich grabe da hier nochmal aus 

Gestern kam mein "IXS Carve" Protektorshirt an. Es ist keine richtige Jacke, sondern nur ein T-shirt mit Schulterpolstern.
Zuhause nach dem Auspacken empfand ich den Rückenprotektor zunächst störend am Steiß und gegenüber den Schulterpolstern, die gut aufragen, skeptisch.
Nach der ersten Runde auf dem Hometrail war ich aber begeistert. Trotz Rucksack war er nicht unangenehm und der Rückenprotektor hat sich schön an den Rücken angepasst.
Mal sehen wie sich das Shirt künftig schlägt.

Ich habe ihn in XS/S bestellt und bin 153cm mit relativ kurzem Oberkörper.

Vllt ist es ja auch für andere Kurze Mädels geeignet


----------



## marrymeo (25. April 2017)

Trotz Rucksack war er nicht unangenehm und der Rückenprotektor hat sich schön an den Rücken angepasst.


----------



## sarah_k (26. Juni 2017)

Für kleine Frauen mit nicht allzu viel Vorbau lohnt sich ein Blick in die Kinderabteilung. Ich habe mit 1,65m eine Troy Lee Weste in Youth XL und sie passt perfekt. Mir war wichtig das auch Nieren & Co. sicher verpackt sind und die Jacke erfüllt den Job. Bonuspunkt: günstiger als spezielle Damenmodelle.


----------

